# My Humi Construction



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

As I mentioned earlier, I am building a humi at work. The wood has been glued together, and here are 2 pics of the PurpleHeart wood inlay on the lid which is 2 tone Black Walnut....more pics as I progress further.


----------



## PeakFinder (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep posting pictures as it comes along!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks sweet all ready, I'm still working on mine. Good luck.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like an original masterpiece in the making.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking good man, thats going to be a real beaut.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics as it goes along!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking good so far, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Now that's love of cigars at its best!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Does the boat have a wood shop on board? That would be nice - winter has been mild so far, so hopefully you have some extra time to work on the humi.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

looks good old salty guy but aint u suppose to be drivin that boat or somethin????


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

nice color on that wood. I wish I could mess around with wood at work.........
My wife may not like it but I would.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks great with the purple heart, anxious to see more pics.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Does the boat have a wood shop on board? That would be nice - winter has been mild so far, so hopefully you have some extra time to work on the humi.


We've got a complete workshop with all the fancy tools....doing most of this after hours.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking good Dave! Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking sweet


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice wood grain!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Man, not only is he a bombing fool but he has woodworking skills to boot. Nice! Be sure to post pics as you progress.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking forward to watching the construction of this one Dave...very cool!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

the purple heart is a great touch !! keep showing us the pictures as it comes along.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll try and get somemore pics soon, had to get 2 more pieces of walnut. You know the old saying ...measure twice, cut once.....:c not too bad but it shows so I'm waititng on some more wood.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

How did you get the purple in the middle?
Or is that some super exotic wood?

The colors look very nice - 
and I bet will look better when your fnished.

Good luck.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'll try and get somemore pics soon, had to get 2 more pieces of walnut. You know the old saying ...measure twice, cut once.....:c not too bad but it shows so I'm waititng on some more wood.


It will be something to be proud of when you're finished Dave. I can't wait to see it when you get it completed!! I bet it's gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The purple is exotic wood...purple heart wood. It can 3" wide and 24" long; I cut it into stripes, routered a groove and glued it down, called inlay.
Got 2 pics of progress, these show lap joints cut with a router....top & bottom are lapped 4 sides; front & back just the ends. Waiting for more wood to cut new sides.....will post more later.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave that looks like it’s going to be a pretty big humidor. How many cigars do you think it will hold? I’m sure it won’t hold them very long the way you like to bomb!! :r Thanks for the pictures. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

lookin good dave....u takin orders yet?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The inside dimenssions wil be 9 1/2wx10hx22L, will have to figure out how many it will hold.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice project like the width of the box


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> The inside dimenssions wil be 9 1/2wx10hx22L, will have to figure out how many it will hold.


Very nice Dave, now if you don't have room for it at home, being the nice guy that I am, I'll store it for you at my house!!   :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Very nice Dave, now if you don't have room for it at home, being the nice guy that I am, I'll store it for you at my house!!   :ss


:r:fu


----------



## chabber (Dec 21, 2005)

I love the look of that. That is something you will be proud of for a long time. Looking good.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Very nice Dave, now if you don't have room for it at home, being the nice guy that I am, I'll store it for you at my house!!   :ss


And when you get tired of it. I will take it


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Incredible looking wood. Will be following your progress on this. The Purple heartwood looks spectacular!:ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks great! I wish I had the time and/or patience to be able to do that.

Bill


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

A few more pics....after glue it together last night, today I made the cut for the lid. The 2 long cuts made first; shims where placed into these cuts and masking tape added to hold it together when the end cuts are made. End cuts done, and now it has a lid. As I post this, the whole box is drying from a coat of Min-wax Special Walnut stain. More pics as they become available.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

That looks sweet - can't wait to see it stained.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking good Dave!!! I really like the color. I've always loved walnut! That's gonna be a sweet piece when you get her done!! WTG!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

After sanding , applying a coat of Special Walnut stain, I now have 4 coats of gloss varithane on her. Not sure if I'll do any more yet, if not I can start lining and adding some hardware.....more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that's really coming along nice! Can't wait to see more of the journey and the destination!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

You have been busy. It's looking good, can't wait to see the next set of pictures!!! :ss


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

That is coming along VERY nicely.

Keep up the pictures.
I can't wait to see it finished.

:cb


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks really nice Dave!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

more pics....we need more pics


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, more pics here....got the hardware installed....lock, handles, knob and hinges. Did my initals on the top in gold paint, not bad. Next to do is the cedar lining.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Ok, more pics here....got the hardware installed....lock, handles, knob and hinges. Did my initals on the top in gold paint, not bad. Next to do is the cedar lining.


:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, my initials happen to be DS...hint hint. J/k but seriously great job. Can't wait to see it filled.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i hate to point this out you got the initials wrong mine are JM:ss j/k it looks great i wish i had the paitience to do that


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

jitzy said:


> i hate to point this out you got the initials wrong mine are JM:ss j/k it looks great i wish i had the paitience to do that


:r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

thats a mighty fine treasure chest there sailor.....i can hardly wait to see the booty inside


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I just nut in my pants. 
:dr


That thing looks nice.
You are *THE *man, OldSailor.


PURE SKILLS RIGHT THERE..
You planning on making any for sale?
Seriously?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dahum Dave!!! That is awesome!!! WTG!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW, that looks great!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks amazing Dave. Was your ship in Sarnia this past week? I didn't have anytime to walk around. I only ate, carved, and slept. Hope I can make it back sometime.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> That looks amazing Dave. Was your ship in Sarnia this past week? I didn't have anytime to walk around. I only ate, carved, and slept. Hope I can make it back sometime.


We'll be up there on Tuesday afternoon for a few days.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Dave, great job. I hope I get to see this.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice job Dave. You have worked quickly on this project. You obviously know what you are doing.

Thanks for keeping us posted with pics.

Doc


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome job Dave!!! Are you getting any money for the Home Depot plug???  :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Nice job Dave. You have worked quickly on this project. You obviously know what you are doing.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted with pics.
> 
> Doc


Damn Doc. don't tell everyone I know what I'm doing....they'll expect it from me all the time.:r :r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

*BEAUTIFUL!*
It's already been mentioned but the first thing that popped in my head is it looks like a "Treasure Chest." I love it! Nice job!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, it's done and seasoning as we speak. Here are the final pics, 2 dividers in the bottom, and 2 trays, had to use up the cedar some how.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome job Dave!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It’s a thing of beauty Dave!! WTG
:ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful humi! Nice choice of woods lots of character in it! I'm sure it will do a fine job for you!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

That looks fantastic... great job, man!!!!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

nice dark wood beautiful


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice going Old Sailor!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful work !!! 
:dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a very nice looking humidor, Dave. The fact that you constructed it yourself has to make it something "special".

Best of luck with it!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow; that looks great! Something you can be proud of! Can't wait to see pics of that loaded with smokes :ss


----------

